# Not over yet!



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like one more chance of snow Tuesday and Wednesday .I may get only 2-3 but a little south might get up to a foot.

Time to hook up the plow just in case.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;775860 said:


> Looks like one more chance of snow Tuesday and Wednesday .I may get only 2-3 but a little south might get up to a foot.
> 
> Time to hook up the plow just in case.


I hope your weather guys have a better clue then ours did. The last 2 storms were to be 4"-7", and 1"-5"; and between the two we got notta.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The plow is on. Snowing lightly now.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;775893 said:


> The plow is on. Snowing lightly now.


dont let it build up too much GV.......i dont wanna see you hurt your back on a april storm :salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

What a rookie sitting around and getting all excited about the snow. Gv is all hook-up and ready, what a newbie


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;775928 said:


> What a rookie sitting around and getting all excited about the snow. Gv is all hook-up and ready, what a newbie


I put the plow on the keep the snow away.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

:



grandview;775931 said:


> I put the plow on the keep the snow away.


I bet.... Your face is pressed up against the window right now...waiting for the first flake.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

*Daily Forecast Text*

So? how much?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snow Day;776676 said:


> So? how much?


It was a classic NY Blizzard! We ended up with 3 inches over 2 days. South of me had 8 inches. Not enough to plow ,luckily.


----------

